# Aspen Bedding for Leopard Geckos



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it safe to use? Or as safe as loose substrate goes? I would assume there's always the risk of impaction even when people claim that certain substrates are 'safe'.
I was thinking of using vinyl tiles as well as aspen for my geckos when I get them, as the store I will be getting them from have all of their geckos on aspen, and said that they have never had any problems using it. Should I steer clear or go ahead with the idea?
Thanks : victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i wouldn't use aspen with leos, there is just no need, a mix of tiles and childrens play sand would be much better, leos have soft skin on the stomaches and some aspen can be sharp and give splinters, best to avoid it with leos


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I have never seen leos on aspen and I must say it doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Aspen would not be good, for one thing it would just look wrong and also its very dry, I bet the leo's would have problems shedding especially there toes on aspen, TBH why use a substraight at all for them they do very well on tiles and its easy to keep clean and safe looks good and gives you one less thing to spend money on or worry about.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

All very good points, I shall take your advice and just go for the tiles! Easier and cleaner at the end of the day. Thanks guys!


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

lino with a little sand sprinkled on top work a treat...


----------

